# cure help



## addicted 2smoke (Apr 30, 2015)

Ok I bought a fridge just for curing(used habitat restore) seems to hold pops brine at 35 degrees. Move it a hair and holds at 42 degrees wont settle in between. So will belly cure at 35 if I leave it say an extra 5 to 7 days? Or will I just have cold wet belly? Thanks for any help.                  Andy


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Apr 30, 2015)

I see no reason at all why the usual amount of cure time wouldn't be fine at 35 degrees.


----------



## addicted 2smoke (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks seems like I read somewhere cure slows down below 36 degrees. Just won't to be sure its ok for cold smoking. Sure don't want to make anyone sick.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Apr 30, 2015)

addicted 2smoke said:


> Thanks seems like I read somewhere cure slows down below 36 degrees. Just won't to be sure its ok for cold smoking. Sure don't want to make anyone sick.


You probably read it on meatandsausages.com which is where I've read it. Of course better safe than sorry it best, but the read also says it could halt the process below 36. Have you tested all of the zones in your fridge? Different places in a fridge will hold different temps. 

Also how did you measure the 35? Was it 35 the whole time or were there variations?


----------

